# New trailersailor Phobos 21



## Tomas Kruska (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello fellow sailors,

I would like to introduce myself a little. In the past I had 3 sailboats. Wooden Corsaire 5.5m from 1989 designed by JJ Herbulot (France). Then we upsized to Catalina 25 (USA), 1978, full keel with inboard diesel.

After some time we decided that we want to explore some new territories so we sold Catalina 25 and bought new Dalpol's (Poland) Phobos 21 trailer sailor.

Here you can see more in my blog wesailphobos21.blogspot.com

I really love this forum for its source of great and fresh ideas in boat building and repairing. Hope I will add some of my humble wisdom 

Tomas


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome Tomas! This is a fun place to hang out. You'll get LOTS more opinions than on the C25 forum.


----------



## Tomas Kruska (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for welcome.
I'm still staying on the C25 forum. There isn't much of such forums with the active and helpful people like there 

Anyway, my new boat is going to be delivered this month hopefully, so I will add more info soon.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, please post LOTS of pics!


----------



## Tomas Kruska (Jan 3, 2014)

Sure will do 

Our boat has just arrived from the yard to the dealer's property so I'm going to take it over on Friday. 
We are looking forward to see her in the final state. I've visited the boat yard last month and she was full of dust and some minor issues. Hopefully everything is fixed by now.

I'll post more over the weekend as the dealer will haul her onto our trailer and she will then stay there in the garage till the spring.

So now is time to think seriously about the boat name and measure the details to install more gadgets.

It would be nice that the dealer will install all that stuff but if you want to do things properly, you have to do it by yourself. My problem is that I'm a stickler for accuracy :laugher


----------



## Tomas Kruska (Jan 3, 2014)

Hurray! Our boat is finished and finally on our trailer. 
Check out on my blog.

Now we have to finalize her name and with the first spring sun beams, we are off to go


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! She looks great! I like all the closed storage inside. For a 21, that's pretty sweet!


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Great blog! Beautiful boat,amazing interior.
Where will you sail her?
best,
Paul


----------



## Tomas Kruska (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks all!

We are going to trailer sailor accoss the central europe lakes and some warm shores of the Mediterranean Sea. Since we still have small kids, we will be more achoring on some hidden beaches than sailing 
Anyway I'm not a big racer so this is great boat for us to live aboard.

This is one of my favourite example how to deal with a family on a small boat - ydecaseneuve.free.fr/deltania_20/viko-deltania-20-galerie.html (I cannot post links now so copy & past into your explorer)


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow! Love the boat! Would love to do something similar to that here in the US on the east coast.


----------



## Tomas Kruska (Jan 3, 2014)

Boat is on the trailer and stored in a dealer's garage until its officially registered.
Anyway, we decided to name her "*SOLE MIO*", which means "my sun" in Italian, but also contains the initials of our two children Simon and Lenka 

Since we had Catalina 25, which was great boat, there was a little time I wanted to name her as "Catalina". Then we changed our minds to something else to distinguish her in the family talk. Our previous boat was named by PO "High Anxiety", but I don't rename the boats, so we always called her Catalina anyway.


----------



## Tomas Kruska (Jan 3, 2014)

I've just updated my blog with numerous upgrades and photos. 

Sumer is going fast and hopefully our boat will be ready.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet Tomas, you have a very nice boat and from one trailer sailor to another being able to go to different areas and explore different places is a nice thing.


----------



## Tomas Kruska (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been quite busy preparing our boat so please check my blog and tell me what I did wrong :laugher

Now I'm just finishing some minor tasks like curtains, hull stripes and so on, so hopefully getting on water very soon.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tomas Kruska (Jan 3, 2014)

Tramtadadaaa.... we were finally on the water!

The god of the seas was nice on us so we had no issues  

Sorry for not posting images here, but all is on our blog.


----------

